# Fischlarven!



## Theo8483 (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe heute an meinem Teich Fischlarven entdeckt. Mit Glück habe ich mal drei rausgefangen und sie fotografiert.

Ich habe Shubunkins in meinem Teich. Könnten dann wohl nur junge von Ihnen sein. Wie lange dauert das Wachstum der Fische überhaupt bis man Farbe gut erkennen kann usw.


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischlarven!*

Hallo Christian,

bei Goldfischen ist es schon recht verschieden, wann sie sich färben.
Wird bei Schubunkis auch nicht viel anders sein.
Meine haben sich erst mit ca. 1,5-2 Jahren umgefärbt. Da waren sie so ca. 7cm groß.
Ich habe aber auch schon kleinere mit 4-5cm "in Farbe" bei mir gesehen.


----------



## Theo8483 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischlarven!*

Hallo,

habe ein Paar der kleinen rausgefangen und sie in mein kleines technikloses Aq im Zimmer umgesiedelt. Da kann ich besser beobachten wie sie sich entwickeln. Um den Rest der Brut werden sich wohl die "Eltern" kümmern  

Habe im Netz Informationen gefunden das Shubunkins schon nach 3-4 Wochen erste Farbe zeigen. Na dann warten wir mal ab


----------



## Pedi (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fischlarven!*

Hallo Theo,
habe ebenfalls Shubinachwuchs, ca. 3-4 Wochen alt. Farbe kann ich noch nicht erkennen, allerdings hat einer von ihnen einen ausgeprägten Fächerschwanz, mal gucken, was draus wird. Es muß ein Shubi sein, weil der Teich erst ziemlich frisch dies Jahr angelegt wurde und ich nur Shubi reingesetzt habe.


----------



## Theo8483 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischlarven!*

Hallo,

aus den Larven wurden innerhalb von 2 Wochen kleine Fische. und ich denke auch es sind die Shubunkins.

Ein wenig Farbe haben sie schon.


----------



## Theo8483 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fischlarven! ---- UPDATE*

Hallo,

mal neue Fotos meiner kleinen Shubibabys


----------

